# Golf MKIV Headlight/Taillight Issue... Please Help!!



## daninvan911 (Sep 26, 2011)

Greetings all, was hoping someone could shed some light on my problem.

So I swapped the headlights and daytime running lights the other day. I used ZIZA LED lights for the daytime lights and ZIZA H7 Halogen lights for the regular headlights.

The passenger side went fine, all works no problem. The drivers side however is another story. The daytime light worked fine before, once I put the new bulb in, nothing. I checked the bulb on the good side, it works, so thats not it. The headlight worked fine after changing it. I fiddled with it a few days later hoping to get the daytime running light working, still nothing. Got a used wiring loom for the headlight from the scrapyard and tried it. Nothing. tried it on the good side, no problem. 

Here's the problem. *Now the headlight AND tail light won't work on the drivers side.* High beam works on the drivers side, and the brake light does too, but when the headlight switch is on, no dice.

I've checked all the easy stuff, fuses, bulbs etc, not sure where to start next! 

Any suggestions or info would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks Vee-Dubbers!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

First some terminology - Daytime Running Lights (DRL) are lit when the light switch is in the off position. On your car the DRLs would be the low beam bulb running at a slightly reduced power.

So we assume that you are talking about your parking lights. So are you saying that the front and rear driver's side parking lights aren't working but the driver's side front sidemarker is working?


----------



## daninvan911 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry for the mixup, I am aware that the DRL's work in the off position.

My DRL only works on the passenger side, switch on or off as it should.

The Headlight does not work on the drivers side, as well as the rear taillight on the drivers side. When I depress the brake pedal the lights in the rear work as they should, and the high beam works on the drivers side when switched.

The front Marker/Parking light does not factor in. The turn signal works normally as well.

as mentioned the Fuses and bulbs have been checked and are functioning.

hopefully that clarifies my problem.

Thanks!!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

daninvan911 said:


> The Headlight does not work on the drivers side, as well as the rear taillight on the drivers side.


Sounds like you have two unrelated problems.

So the driver's side low beam doesn't work? And when you say that the fuse is functioning I assume that you mean that it has power leaving it? Sounds like a bad bulb. Have you checked to see if you are getting power at the connector on the headlight assembly?

For the rear parking light. I assume that you are saying that the other two parking lights on the driver's side are working? Again it sounds like a bad bulb. I'd check to make sure that you are getting power at the connector on the tail light assembly.


----------



## daninvan911 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the attention to my little problem,

I know all the bulbs work, i've tried them on the functioning side.

all fuses are intact and work.

I will check with a trouble light to see if the sockets are getting power, but if the bulbs work, i'm going to guess that they aren't getting power.

is there a relay or another connection somewhere that might be broken?

I think it's strange that all this came about after I changed the bulbs, before that everything worked normally.

Thanks!


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Same Issue*



daninvan911 said:


> Thanks for the attention to my little problem,
> 
> I know all the bulbs work, i've tried them on the functioning side.
> 
> ...


I have a 2012 Beetle Turbo and I recently installed the Ziza DRL. I am now having the same issue where the lights on the driver's side don't work. Fuses are fine and bulbs work when I move them to the passenger side.


----------

